# Some querries before buying Vista



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2008)

hi guyz,
i am planning to buy vista ultimate in 2-3 days.
but im confused which one to buy,x32 or x64??
64 bit OS's are powerful but have compatibility issues.32 bit ones are more stable and compatible.
Also ,could anybody tell me the cost of vista ultimate in nehru place??
Thanks

anybody!!!!!


----------



## moshel (Jan 9, 2008)

Vista Ultimate costs 24K....checked in croma here. but i guess the software prices remain the same everywhere.

and abt x32 or x64....well there are pros and cons just analyze which u feel better suits to your needs....


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Also ,could anybody tell me the cost of vista ultimate in nehru place??



50 Rs/- ( after bargaining  )


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

better get Linux! and save ur money for windows 7(if ever it release)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 10, 2008)

^^he has got 2x8800gts 512mb in Sli with a quad core,lol, and he want to play all the games in this world.So linux is not an option to him(for any serious gamer,this sux!).


anyways 24k for Vista!!!! You kidding me.Even the retail version isn't that costly and this kid only wants an OEM version.Where are our MVPs?I remember gx telling that ultimate OEM costs lesser than 5-6k in Lucknow,Delhi can't be costlier than lucknow.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2008)

Ultimate should be somewhere around 9-12k. Although, I'd advice you to go for Home Premium 32bit.


----------



## a_tif (Jan 10, 2008)

vista ultimate cost Rs. 10750 on this site 
*www.theitwares.com/misc/misc.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

moshel said:


> Vista Ultimate costs 24K....checked in croma here. but i guess the software prices remain the same everywhere.


 
Nope, wrong.

Don't get Vista Ultimate edition, just get Home premium 32bit either OEM Or retail


----------



## a_tif (Jan 10, 2008)

The only catch of oem is that u cant chg ur mobo

source *arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070130-8730.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^^ how often do u change your motherboard?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

y not ultimate frnds??
@praka- i would love to use linux but i am a gamer and linux just doesnt suffice my  gaming needs.
I have installed linuxmint on one of my pc's.its nice
i would only buy vista ultimate.i can wait for the prices to come down to 5-6K.till then my 200Rs. wala is OK
somebody said that Vista Ultimate OEM is 5-6K.is it right?
@cad- i bought it 4 times the cost u told 
@devil-kid!!who?


----------



## a_tif (Jan 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ^^^^ how often do u change your motherboard?



computer hardware is unpredictable , anything can go faulty without warning


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

anybody answer my questions!!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 10, 2008)

Get Windows Vista DVD(p*r*t*d one) and install it and use the 30 day trial, if you are satisfied with it then buy the original


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

^^im alredy using the pirated one.(no shame in saying so coz im using it)
i am fully satisfied with it but i need a fully updating OS.
thats y i want to buy original one.
i can afforrd it under 6 k but 9-10K for an OS is insane.totally outta my budget.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^u will have to wait up to 6 months for a price drop if anY(err sp1?)

better buy a xbox or ps2 if ur a serious gamer  {and hack install linux on ur console!  }


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ 
i have both the consoles u mentioned
i an afford it in 6 k as i said earlier.
whats the cost of the OEM version of vista ultimate?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2008)

Why you stuck on Ultimate? There's nothing ultimate about it. Just stick to Home Premium. Go for Ultimate only if it costs like....50rs...

And who says the Rs. 50 version doesn't automatically update?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

^^
ultimate has got a hell lotta features!
come on!!i have used all the editions of vista (200 Rs me sab edition)
ultimate roxx.yes it does update but what when SP1 arrives.i have to get SP1 cracked vsita.
ok,no more 50rs wali piracy talks.
i am just asking the cost of OEM vista ultimate 32bit.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

ask *theitwares.com/misc/misc.htm ppl to arrange u a oem license then @ a competitive price!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

^^
10k!!!!.its too much for OEM.
BTW when is SP1 coming out?
i will buy vista at that time coz ATM 10K for an OS,................doesnt make sense.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 10, 2008)

For all of you who feel Ultimate is or was a waste of money as the the "extra" stuff was not delivered, there is still hope...

Here is a thread on Neowin started in december which talks about the plans and upcoming extra's.
*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=607922&st=0



> I was talking with a friend of mine in I.T. at the company I work for, and he has a friend who works at Microsoft and is on the Windows Development Team or whatever title you'll give them.
> 
> Anywhom, I brought up Vista Ultimate and its "extras", and he told me that because of the ''unexpected" flood of Vista issues microsoft had to divert it's resources elsewhere and have SP1 cover more than internally-planned. Also, believe it or not, supposivly the Driver and Application Compatibility issues (Which technically was not Microsofts' fault and thus didn't need to do anything) made Microsoft very unhappy since it gave many software/hardware developers more than enough time to prepare, and basically forced Microsoft basically play hound-dog to all those companies.
> 
> ...


Quoted from the thread.
Other users also confirm this news and mention extra's like a Checkers game. There is also a talk about a "Games Mode" where most of the featured of the OS are turned off to make the OS act like a console for better gaming performance.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> 50 Rs/- ( after bargaining  )


ROFLMAO


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> ultimate has got a hell lotta features!


 
Not many & the ones u get are not worth buying ultimate for as u will never use it


----------



## axxo (Jan 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> 10k!!!!.its too much for OEM.
> BTW when is SP1 coming out?
> i will buy vista at that time coz ATM 10K for an OS,................doesnt make sense.



I suppose there is an enterprise version..which can be activated using KMS Server that will let you use Vista with updates even after sp1 with no probs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 11, 2008)

wtf man? can't M$ make it easier by releasing a single version.its fugging annoying.

@kid:get the home premium one or stick to what you have right now.10k for ultimate is insane and after reading alsiladka's comment buying anything lesser than ultimate will be stupidity.:\


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

bribing M$ fellas in da forum may help  8)


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

There is lot of piracy discussion going on here. One more word about piracy and one day of misery. Careful


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> There is lot of piracy discussion going on here. One more word about piracy and one day of misery. Careful


Comrade, one week of misery


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

Install every release of Vista autopatcher getting released. And when Sp1 will release, ull get it somehow.

Orelse ur only choice is to get OEM for 10k. The full one is for 20k+

And Home Premium has every features that we normally use. Ultimate is just for NAME.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

^^
what will home premium cost??
@devil-kid but who!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> Comrade, one week of misery


Har time tan arana jaruri hai kya. You no i don't like fun and you are laughing. I am a serious guy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 11, 2008)

Get home premium and you'll find alternatives to most of the "extras" in ulitmate. paying 10k for ultimate oem is imho sheer stupidity.

Also i'd never bank on the fact that you may NOT hafta change your mobo on your desktop. If oem restricts you on that I'd never buy oem. I've had 4 dead desktop mobos in the last 3 years. I'd only go wid oem versions to be installed on my laptop. That makes sense as replacing mobo on the laptop is kinda unheard of.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> wtf man? can't M$ make it easier by releasing a single version.its fugging annoying.


 the versions MS has are tailored for the category and are very simple to understand and choose unless ur left and right side of the brain are interchanged  and its way better than the 10,000 raised to 10,000 versions of u know who


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes Microsoft has something for everyone. For me they have 
*Windows Vista "Idiots Edition"*

Ps: Don't ask for any links. It is exclusively designed and developed for me.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

imav said:
			
		

> and its way better than the 10,000 raised to 10,000 versions of u know who


Way to go man! That is one of the biggest flaws of youknowhat. However, you can't beat the one version of OS X for 32bit or 64 or whatever else you want to throw at it... That's just too good

[sorry, I couldn't resist posting a pretentious fanboyistic comment  ]


----------



## src2206 (Jan 12, 2008)

If the Kid wants to play all the Games, than he can easily stick with the ol' XP and the initial reports on the SP3 RC1 is quite encouraging. Only HALO 3 will not run on XP (if I remember correctly). 
IMHO, VISTA is a complete waste of money.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 12, 2008)

src2206 said:


> If the Kid wants to play all the Games, than he can easily stick with the ol' XP and the initial reports on the SP3 RC1 is quite encouraging. Only HALO 3 will not run on XP (if I remember correctly).
> IMHO, VISTA is a complete waste of money.


Ya, well said.
And loose the fun and awe of playing the latest DX10 games on his compatible GPHX card!!
If you are talking of games and buying something new, then it will only make sense if you buy something for the future and something which is future compatible!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

@alsiladka
he is currently using vista ultiate with all updates. He's only concerned bout what wud happen when Sp1 releases.


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 12, 2008)

vista ultimate is around Rs. 10,500/- but i suggest u to buy Home Premium..


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @alsiladka
> he is currently using vista ultiate with all updates. He's only concerned bout what wud happen when Sp1 releases.


 
He is planning of buying an OS. So when the other user suggested XP, i made that comment about DX 10.


----------



## moshel (Jan 13, 2008)

*search.ebay.in/vista_Software_W0QQ...fromZR40QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQsacatZ181QQsbrsrtZd

check it out...the OEM edition is costing 10,750/-, the box pack DVD edition on ebay is Rs. 16785/-.

btw i suggest u go for a Home basic/home premium edition and then upgrade later...i have heard that MS has given this facility to upgrade.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Yes Microsoft has something for everyone. For me they have
> *Windows Vista "Idiots Edition"*
> 
> Ps: Don't ask for any links. It is exclusively designed and developed for me.



11


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2008)

guyz,i got 5.8K
which edition would come in this much money??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

^^Vista Home Premium...
I think its better if you spend your money in a more productive way


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

None i suppose


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

U can buy Home premium for that money, that's all u will ever need.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 13, 2008)

Really dude, Don't go for Vista atleast until SP1 releases.Microsoft is bundling some 500-odd patches in SP1.You will be missing out on those if you get Vista now.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

And by that time maybe MS will bring down the price. At least ur current vista ultimate can serve u till then.


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Really dude, Don't go for Vista atleast until SP1 releases.Microsoft is bundling some 500-odd patches in SP1.*You will be missing out on those if you get Vista now*.


 how


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

^^+1 ??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Microsoft is bundling some 500-odd patches in SP1.



500??


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

Only 500? i expect more from microsoft


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

iMav said:


> how


Count me in too!

Anyway, enough of this nonsense. Ultimate is not going to get cheaper any time soon. So if you want that, prepare to shed 10k. Otherwise go for Home Premium which will give you all the features that you need and it fits your budget.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

U won't miss those 500+ updates which comes with Sp1. U can manually dl the SP1 nd install after the validation procedures. But ull heve to do it every time u install vista. Its 2x time consuming.
Or u can get any SP1 integrated discs [or dl it] and use ur s/n for making it genuine. This is possible only in ase of full, i think it wont work with OEM.


----------



## anandk (Jan 14, 2008)

Apart from the name 'ULTIMATE' there is nothing much. Go for Home Premium 32bit Retail. I believe (not sure) but its cost is 5-6 grands now !


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 14, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> U won't miss those 500+ updates which comes with Sp1. U can manually dl the SP1 nd install after the validation procedures. But ull heve to do it every time u install vista. Its 2x time consuming.
> Or u can get any SP1 integrated discs [or dl it] and use ur s/n for making it genuine. This is possible only in ase of full, i think it wont work with OEM.


Exactly,jab fokat me mil rahe hai to why waste ur bandwidth downloading them.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

^^
milne ko toh vista puri ki puri fokat me milti hai.u know what i mean.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> milne ko toh vista puri ki puri fokat me milti hai.u know what i mean.


i think it is not allowed here 
u know what i mean


----------



## src2206 (Jan 17, 2008)

I won't even try it even if M$ gives it free, moreover when SP3 is few months away...


----------



## utsav (Jan 17, 2008)

src2206 said:


> I won't even try it even if M$ gives it free, moreover when SP3 is few months away...



sp3 is not so great .but ok to keep xp a worth buy now also


----------

